
Frank Wang's Quest to Put DJI Robots into the Sky - prostoalex
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2015/05/06/dji-drones-frank-wang-china-billionaire/
======
karmakaze
For now there's FAA Section 333 which is case by case. With enough cases, it
should start forming meaningful classes.
[https://www.faa.gov/uas/legislative_programs/section_333/](https://www.faa.gov/uas/legislative_programs/section_333/)

